# Huron debate.



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

Me and my dad stumbled onto this video of a guy fighting a steelhead on the huron. Hes trying to say he knows exactly where this guy is fishing and its downriver from Flat rock about a mile or 2, im calling shananagians on this because i have floated the huron a few times and dont ever remember seeing this type of water downstream from flatrock. I told him it looks more like north of flatrock maybe by delhi metropark. Anyone care to settle this debate?


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Its not on the lower is all i know.Has to be north if thats the Huron at all.River Keeper


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ummmmm...... the Huron in the Upper Peninsula!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That is not the Huron River in SE Michigan. There are no rock formations like that in this area.


----------



## fallguy (Jan 30, 2007)

I have run my jet boat numerous times from Telegraph down to I-75 and never encountered that stretch.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Bull. I've been from Huroc to the mouth, up and down. Not the Huron in Flat Rock.


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

I've fished the river from the mouth all the way up through Belleville, there is definitely no stretch of the river that looks like that. I believe that is the "Big Huron" up in the UP....that river has lots of rock formations like that!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

There's also the little Huron in the up correct?


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure looks like the Huron that flows into Lake Superior east of L'anse. Fished it this spring, and from that access site I believe.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Big Eric's in the background?


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

This is the Huron up in God's country... da UP eh!


----------

